# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  المهدئات والرهاب الإجتماعي

## بنوته القمر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا عضوه جديده واتمني تساعدوني في مشكلتي وانشاءالله  تعجبكم مواضيعي 


طبعا حابداء في اهم موضوع ومشكله مالها نهايه 

وتعبت من النصائح وقررت استخدم ادويه مهدئات من وصفه دكتور نفسي 

انا وباختصار  عندي مرض الرهاب الاجتماعي 

  وسمعت ان ماله علاج الا بتحدي النفس علي تعدي مرحله الخوف وانا صراحه حاولت بس ماقدرت 


انا مستعده لاي سؤال عن حالتي بس في المقابل ياريت حل نهائي بمهدئات للتوتر في المواقف الاجتماعيه او حل نهائي اذا امكن للخوف 


وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بنوته القمر

ممكن احد يرد عليه

----------


## amr_idka

الرهاب الاجتماعي ده مرض  غريب
منتشر بطريقه تخوف
وانا واحد من الناس اللي حاسس اني عندي هذا المرض بس ده مش ناتج عن كلام دكتور بس بحس اني  متوتر وساكت ومكسوف والمشكله الاكبر اني بكون مكسوف اني مكسوف  
والشعور الاخير ده هوه اللي بيموتني من الزعل على نفسي واقول لنفسي ليه كده
وربنا معانا ويسعدك يا رب

----------


## Amin399

الحل بسيط جدا يا جماعة وانا مجربة   
الحل هو الاختلاط بالناس   اكيد هيحص احتكاك بيهم وممكن اغلط كتير معاهم لان احتكاكى بيهم قليل  لكن العلاج انك متستسلمش       وشوف مين غلط معاه  وتخيل  انك بتحل الموقف  بطريقة تخيلية  بينك وبين نفسك وبعدين نفزها معاة   لما تلاقى نفسك اتجرأت فى كلامك معاة  هتاخد علية  واحسن طريقة للاختلاص بالناس  هى الشغل او  صلة الرحم

----------


## Amin399

للمزيد من الاسئلة ومعرفة التجربة كاملة  ممكن تكلمونى على الايميل بتاعى   Mimy399@yahoo.com 
انا اسف التجربة بتاعتى كان نفسى كتير يعرفوها  لكن هى مش للنشر العام  لان فيها اشخاص غيرى  وحوادث شخصية   لكن ممكن لو هتساعد شخص  ممكن يسمعها منى 
لانى انا كان عندى المرض  دة وفرق كبير بعدة

----------


## بنوته القمر

اخواني مشكورين علي ردودكم
وفعلا منتشره كثير وللاسف تصيب ممكن بعض الاحيات تكون بدون سبب 

اخوي انت تقول الاختلاط انا في السعوديه ي واهلي مايطلعو كثير وانا ماحب احد يقولي روحي مكان وانا اكون طفشت لو تدري الاماكن  تقول لو انا مكانك مارحت 
 يعني من ناحيه اتكلم مع ناس طبعا مستحيل يعني  مثلا اروح سوق واجمعلي كم وحده واتكلم حيقولو مجنونه وصله رحم ماعندي الا اثنين وانا من يوم ماتولد ماعندي غيرهم  ولو اقلك طفشت حسيت اني  كرهتهم انا نفسي اجلس مع ناس اتكلم مع بنات في سني انا  نضحك نتبسط اروح اجي 

اخواني ايش رايكم تخطفوني عندكم في مصر صررررررراحه انا احبها مووووووووووت بس لو جيت مع اهلي حاجلس في غرفه محبوسه 
اخوي جوكم ماشاءالله حلو وانا اتمناه علي العموم الله يشفينا جميعا

----------


## a_leader

مبدئيا عايز ائولك  اندمجى فى المنتدى و صاحبى كام بنت تحسى ان افكارهم قريبة من افكارك و لا تحكى لاى شخص مهما كان اى شيئ شخصى الا بعد الوثوق التام فيه

قربى من ربنا و اقرأى القرءان و لو تقدرى تحفظيه ح تحسى بفرق كبير
كل ماتحسى بضيق قومى اتوضى و صلى و ابكى فى صلاتك و ادعى ربنا من قلبك



ا

----------


## د.عادل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلاً بكي في المنتدى وان شاء تداومي على المشاركة معنا.
اتمنى ان تكون وصفة الدكتور النفساني بعد ان عرضتي عليه حالتك، والا تكون وصفة عابرة عن طريق النت او غيره.
يتكرر السؤوال عن الرهاب الاجتماعي ، وخاصة خلال المراحل الجديدة اثناء فترة الشباب، كدخول الجامعة او بداية العمل، ويبدء في التلاشي بالإندماج مع الاخرين، ان لم يكن منذ الطفولة والنشأة الاولى.
رد اخر عن نفس الاستفسار تقريباً هـــنـــا
اما الحل النهائي والمهدئات وخلافه فلابد من فحص حالتك لدى طبيب إستشاري امراض نفسية لإجراء الفحصوات اللازمة لذلك قبل وصف الدواء.
للجميع تحياتي.

----------

